# I WAS BRUTLY ATTACKED AT MARY'S



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

AS usual the Cederleaf curse was working to it's fullest potential. The set of container Cars I got from Stan were Derailing. Of course in the middle of such a incident the Pop Or Rotzie jumped out from behind every bush and tree.

They were just waiting for me to have a problem. There were so many flash bulb's going off I could see for 20 minutes in broad day lite 

Well one of the pop or rotize was so busy taking pictures of my disaster his train ran into mine. 

NO it was not the usual Train Wreck Stan. IT WAS HENSON TITLE. 

Then after getting everything straitened out. I was going up the hill minding my own business and he hit me again. 

I was Appuald 

I am quite sure there will be a flood of pictures posted of my disasters.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ.

You're appuald at being brutly attacked at Mary's eh? 


What else could you expect at the wrong establishment?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There's Mary, minding her own business baking a pie, and suddenly some wild eyed guy shows up with a big train and starts asking where he can "plug in." No wonder you got attacked


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Was Mary "HOT"...







And whats up with your container train always coming off the track, you starting to get me nervous.... PICTURES PLEASE.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

I would say that you spent too much time (and money) at "Mary's" the night before the meet at Marty's. Tch! tch! tch!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like he need to hire a dispatcher to control the trains and the reckless folks running them.







Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya shudda pried Fred away from Mary and stuck him on the rear porch.... where he belonged!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't have any major wrecks, just a couple small derailments. 

Two boys were running a train, and I met them as they were backing through Golding Terminal. We coupled together. I started to back them out, but another train was behind me. My Mallet had enough oomph to shove them out. I was going to tell them they had to crawl inside there and uncouple them.


----------

